# Homeowner Assoc.



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

I did not find what I was looking for in the archives. Could have been I wasnt looking in the right spot either. 

My question is this:

*Where would I find information about State re-imbursement to homeowners for snow/de-icing services related to Homeowner Assoc.???*

Thank you for any assistance you may have.

Kris


----------



## Lanelle (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm not sure that I understand how this problem developed. In our state, if its a state maintained road, VDOT plows it. If its a private road, which many of the streets in townhouse subdivisions are as well as some 'estate' neighborhoods, then the homeowner's association has to contract privately for plowing and they pay for it. End of story.


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

This is the quote from their website that first made me wonder if it was possible to use this as a marketing technique when bidding this fall:



> _We also plow and salt in residential developments for Homeowner's Associations. In fact, some of our Homeowner Association clients are eligible for state reimbursement of up to 75% of snowplowing expenses._


It was under their Snow and Ice Services - Here is the site: http://www.carverslandscape.com/

Kris


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Up here in Maine it works kinda weird.

If you build a road to the local code. The town will accempt the road as a public road and maintain the road.

However if it isn't built to code the town will not accempt and the maintmance is the responibilty of the citizens.

Or some people want a private road, and don't mind spending big bucks on road maintmance.

2 winters ago we took on a 3/8 mile private road which was paved. However it lacked the appropirate dranage so it was denied as a public road. There for we plow and sand or salt the road in 15 mins and make some big $$$. 

Developers will build a road that isn't up to code, and people will still live there. The past 3 winters I have taken on a new private road each year. That was paved in August, however it lacked something simple to keep it from being accepted by the town.

Geoff


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff,
It sounds like you've found a good niche market to add to your services.

Kris,
Go back to Rick's web site & send him an E-mail. He is a very helpful person toward others in the business & would be happy to answer your question I believe. I would also bet that what Geoff said about Maine is not "kinda wierd" but probably the norm for most locations, I believe that's how it works here also. So you may find more info at the local level instead of a state level maybe?


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

Heres his response for those of you who are interested:

_Kris
In DE. all incorporated civic ass. that have snow plowing services are entitled to have up to 75% of the cost for the service repaid to them by the state and/or county. After traveling across the country teaching Compass System to Landscape Contractors I have found that a couple of other Govt. agencies also offer some kind of rebate. I guess it would be best for you to check with your state and county govt. Hope this helps._

Rick Carver
Carver's Lawn & Landscape, Inc.
New Castle, DE
[email protected]
www.CarversLandscape.com
www.CompassSystem.com
"Everything Your Landscape Company Should Be"
15th Anniversary (1986 - 2001)

Thanks for all who replied. 
Kris


----------

